# 120cm - Harlequins' Haven



## George Farmer

This is my third and latest 120cm layout.  The first was Jeremy's Iwagumi featured as the leading article in Jan 08 issue of PFK.  The second I can't share yet due to new Tropica plants.

It's a low maint layout - no stems, simple 'scape.  Vallis will be swapped with Cyperus eventually.  More Anubias coming.  I'm running half light (2 x T5) for 8 hours.

60 harlequins coming soon also - hence the working title.

There's been a lot of discussion on filters and flow.  Note my layout with 2 plain nozzies in the rear corner, at different heights.  CO2 via a Rhinox 5000 into both inlets - 2BPS.  Heater's also in same corner.  Total claimed flow 2750lph. 

Ferts - 5ml TPN+ daily. 1/3 WC per week.

Substrate - Ecocomplete, Unipac Aquaclay and play sand mix.

Decor - mini landscape rocks, redmoor wood.

Plants -

Vallisneria spiralis 'tiger'
Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green'
Anubias barteri  var. 'nana'
Lilaeopsis brasiliensis
Hemianthis callitrichoides
Pogostemon helferi

Give it 3-4 months to 'completion'.


----------



## Arana

Superb George   that shoud inspire a few readers of PFK, well done again mate


----------



## TDI-line

Good stuff again George.

How do you manage to do all these water changes every week?

And where do you buy the fire extinguishers from?


----------



## Dan Crawford

Thats a great example of a low maintenance tank mate. Another nice aquascape and a very well suited choice of plants. 
What with all your other tanks at the mo i'm not surprised that you've gone low maintenance on one of them!


----------



## ceg4048

Hi George,
                   Very nice. I love the framing using the Vals. P. Helferi is becoming my favorite foreground plant as well.  

Any special reason you put the sand _underneath_ by the way?

Cheers,


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Love it!!! Not really much more to say...

Am glad you have aquaclay, I've just aquired some of this too...


----------



## Jeremy

One of my favourites to date,

The fish are going to make it.

Well done George.


----------



## StevenA

Great scape George, love the Redmoor wood especially.


----------



## nry

You should write for a magazine or something, you're pretty good at this aquascaping lark 

(Like it by the way!)


----------



## George Farmer

Wow!  

Thanks for all the kind words folks.

TDI (Dan) - PM me about fire extinguishers.

Clive - the sand was part of an open foreground that I decided against in the end.  Rather than remove it, I mixed it in with the other stuff.  Downoi is great, I love it too!

Thanks again.


----------



## Moss Man

Very Nice, it's good to see a low-maintenance layout since the old 125l scape. 

I love the wood too, do you think it would look be better if you put a bit of moss on the wood? It might give it a more aged appearance, although it wouldn't look as effective if completely covered in moss, just in small areas.


----------



## Themuleous

Very nice, clean scape that George, the valls work really well as 'wall' along the back.

What make of filter are those BTW?

Sam


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks guys.

Filters are a JBL Cristalprofi 500 (1200lph) and a Superfish SP4 (1550lph).


----------



## alexandre

Hi George,

I like the scape, the rock arrangement is very nice. Maybe a couple of smaller branches will be good.

I noticed that you use more and more TPN+. Is it for the ease of use, better or same than EI, low light? Do you think it carry enough macro for a high light tank?


----------



## Luketendo

alexandre said:
			
		

> Hi George,
> 
> I like the scape, the rock arrangement is very nice. Maybe a couple of smaller branches will be good.
> 
> I noticed that you use more and more TPN+. Is it for the ease of use, better or same than EI, low light? Do you think it carry enough macro for a high light tank?



I think he uses it because it's the same as EI and my convenient.


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks Alexandre.



			
				alexandre said:
			
		

> Do you think it carry enough macro for a high light tank?



I think so.  This is 4 x 24w HO T5 over 80cm. 5ml TPN+ per day.





I've run a 120cm with 4 x 54w HO T5 dosing 10ml TPN+ per day also.,


----------



## aaronnorth

I think this is my favourite so far as it is more inspiring to me as i feel i could achieve something like that!   

Is that the only nutrient (TPN+)  you dose on the rio and 120cm tanks? Because i am thinking about doing the same but with excell aswell.


----------



## alexandre

> I think so. This is 4 x 24w HO T5 over 80cm. 5ml TPN+ per day.



Okay thanks, but if I remember well your tap water have quiet a bit of N & P. I am using RO water and want to simplified my dosing, that's why I am wondering if the macro inside TPN+ are enough.


----------



## JamesC

Each dosing of 5ml per 50 litres TPN+ adds 6ppm NO3 and 0.4ppm PO4. So if George's tank is 200 litres then each 5ml daily does will add 1.5ppm NO3 and 0.1ppm PO4. That amount should work fine in this setup. Plus it gets a good dose of NO3 and PO4 from each water change courtesy of his local water board.

Another class scape George. Shall be watching to see how this one developss

James


----------



## George Farmer

Cheers, James!

Interesting on the dosings too - I never knew actual figures for NP.  Thanks.


----------



## George Farmer

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> Is that the only nutrient (TPN+)  you dose on the rio and 120cm tanks? Because i am thinking about doing the same but with excell aswell.



That's right.  I went through a phase of dosing extra N, K, Fe but there's no need.

I honestly think Tropica have hit the mark with an effective all-in-one fert.


----------



## JamesC

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Cheers, James!
> 
> Interesting on the dosings too - I never knew actual figures for NP.  Thanks.



Actually those figures aren't strictly correct. I calculated the amount N as if it all comes from NO3, but as TPN+ contains an ammonium compound, some of this N is derived from there, so the NO3 figure will be lower. The N content will be the same though.

James


----------



## George Farmer

> Actually those figures aren't strictly correct. I calculated the amount N as if it all comes from NO3, but as TPN+ contains an ammonium compound, some of this N is derived from there, so the NO3 figure will be lower. The N content will be the same though.



I did wonder, James.  But I am happy to leave the 'complex' science stuff to you and Clive.

I'm more than content with my tweezers, scissors and camera!  Anyway, I'm off to plant a million HC plantlets into my nano now.  It's the simple things... 

Thanks pal.


----------



## zig

Very nice layout George with good potential, you have been a busy boy lately  

You will be spoilt for choice come competition layout picking time and its only just ended February  

Where are the crypts planted in this layout btw?

Good work.


----------



## George Farmer

zig said:
			
		

> Very nice layout George with good potential, you have been a busy boy lately
> 
> You will be spoilt for choice come competition layout picking time and its only just ended February
> 
> Where are the crypts planted in this layout btw?
> 
> Good work.



Thanks, Peter.  

Yes, it's a pity you can only enter one 'scape into the ADA.  The AGA has three though, one of which will be my biotope re-do... 

The crypts are midground, between the HC/downoi and vallis.  They're just putting on a growth spurt now.  No melt either, even with CO2 solenoid.  I may get another crpyt species to texturize some more.

I've more Anubias coming soon and the 60 harlequins will be introduced on 22nd March.  Should look cool.  It's been without fish for about 7 weeks now (except shrimp and otos).


----------



## Dave Spencer

It`s a hell of a portfolio you are getting together, George.

I love the simple and fresh look of the tank. Its main attraction is its simplicity of colour and leaf shape. It will be intersting to see how the Cyperus helferi will look.

Have you considered Eleocharis vivipara, George? It may not work, but if you are ever tempted to give it a try, there is no better time than when there are no stems about. God, it got tangled up in the Micranthemum umbrosum in my Riccia scape.

Harlequins are great looking fish when there are plenty of them. Have you ever seen Copper Harlequins? I`m not sure of the latin name, but they are that little brighter than the normal variety. I saw some the other day at The Green Machine and thought what tremendous little fish they were.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, Dave.

E. vivipari is an interesting thought.  I've always found it looking too 'messy' for my taste, and this is a 'clean' 'scape.  I think the fine texture may be too fine.  I deliberately went for Vallis 'tiger' over V. nana for the same reason.

I know the harlequins you mean.  My LFS have some too.  I like the regular variety too though, and I'm getting 60 for Â£65...


----------



## John Starkey

*Harlequin Heavan*

Hi George, superb as usual but my question is how do you find the time? Job,wife, children, dog, forums pfk, my hat goes off to you my friend since i became semi retired i seem to have less leisure time than before    regards john see you at the TGM


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: Harlequin Heavan*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi George, superb as usual but my question is how do you find the time? Job,wife, children, dog, forums pfk, my hat goes off to you my friend since i became semi retired i seem to have less leisure time than before    regards john see you at the TGM



I get up at 0530 and go to bed at 1130pm!

It's not easy, but I thrive under pressure...   

Look forward to seeing you at TGM, John.  Be great to meet up again and have a proper chat this time, rather than me being side-tracked by cider and video games!


----------



## John Starkey

*farmer / cider goes together*

Hi George, funny really how you like cider and you are mr farmer,  ,regards john


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: farmer / cider goes together*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi George, funny really how you like cider and you are mr farmer,  ,regards john



Well, John,  "George" actually means "Farmer" in Greek.

So you could call me "Farmer Farmer"!

Anyway, back on topic...

I get my 60 harlequins in 2 weeks.  Can't wait.

I added a load more Anubias and some larger crypts to the midground.  The vallis is going mental so it may be time to swap to some Cyperus soon.  

The HC and downoi is growing really well.

This 'scape has good potential I think.  It may even be good enough for competition, not sure yet.

I'll save the photos for the fish.


----------



## John Starkey

*competition potential*

Hi George, i think you may be right it sounds like its going to look great with all those harlequins , maybe you bring some pics with you to the TGM meet, regards john.


----------



## George Farmer

*Re: competition potential*



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> Hi George, i think you may be right it sounds like its going to look great with all those harlequins , maybe you bring some pics with you to the TGM meet, regards john.



Thanks, John.

I'll bring my laptop and camera/tripod etc.  Should be fun!


----------



## Denis C.

*Re: farmer / cider goes together*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> I get my 60 harlequins in 2 weeks.



Howdy, Just out of curiosity what variety of Harlequin are you getting. I've been thinking of using this species myself but the only species I have seen in shops is the standard harlequin _Trigonostigma heteromorpha_ but I'm looking for the variety called _Trigonostigma hengeli_. IMHO the difference between the two species is drastic in terms of their iridescent nature with T. hengei being the better of the two. I've seen the latter species once and they look stunning but are apparently (unfortunately) difficult to come by. Here is to hoping they appear on a whole-sale list soon.


----------



## vauxhallmark

Hengeli are very common in England, most shop usually have them and heteromorpha, so they can't be that hard for shops to get hold of. Ask your favourite shop to get some in. They are great little fish, although they do eventually get nearly as big as heteromorpha, although they are slightly slimmer built (epecially the males).

As you say, they look as if they are lit from inside. The only downside to them, in my experience, is that they do tend to jump (I think heteromprpha lays it's eggs on overhanging (ie above the waterline) plant leaves, maybe hengeli do too). I wouldn't stock them in an open tank again. The other fish in the tank are green neons and ottocinclus, and none of them have ever jumped. I think I've lost 50% of mine to carpet death in about two years (gone from 14 to 7  ). 

Good luck tracking them down - keep them in a covered tank!

Mark


----------



## Dave Spencer

Hey George,

How`s about knocking the Harlequins on the head and going for a pair of Arrowanas instead. One black and one white. It should look mint.  

Dave.


----------



## Luketendo

I do hope that is a joke.


----------



## George Farmer

Luketendo said:
			
		

> I do hope that is a joke.



It is.  

On another forum there have been comments that I should keep bigger fish...


----------



## Luketendo

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Luketendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope that is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is.
> 
> On another forum there have been comments that I should keep bigger fish...
Click to expand...


Yes obviously.

Maybe you should give it a go.


----------



## George Farmer

Luketendo said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Luketendo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I do hope that is a joke.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is.
> 
> On another forum there have been comments that I should keep bigger fish...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yes obviously.
> 
> Maybe you should give it a go.
Click to expand...


When my living room is ready, I'll set up a 240x75x75cm, likely with wild or F1 P.scalares.  Altums are too tall, even for that IMO.

That will be a long-term, low maint set up.  No stems or carpets.

Then use the 60cm opti-white to churn out aquascapes.

Just the two tanks.

I have five on the go at the moment.  It's touch and go with sanity...


----------



## gixer

*Re: farmer / cider goes together*



			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> john starkey said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi George, funny really how you like cider and you are mr farmer,  ,regards john
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, John,  "George" actually means "Farmer" in Greek.
Click to expand...


Hey at last something i can give advise about   


Actually George is Î“Î¹ÏŽÏÎ³Î¿Ï‚ in Greek
Farmer is Î“ÎµÏ‰ÏÎ³ÏŒÏ‚, 

Without the emphasis they will sound very similar, but with the emphasis stressing different parts of each word they do sound fairly different in the native tongue.





Cheers
Mark


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Did you find any problems with the aquaclay? I find it quite flighty and some pieces even permanently float. As I'm waiting for my filten to arrive a 1000 lph powerhead is on the tank and the top layer of the aquaclay seems to move! Plus the grain size was larger than expected and found my stems wouldn't stay submerged very easily.


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, Mark!

Lisa - I find the Aquaclay ok but I wouldn't choose it personally.  Jeremy and I used it to bulk out the Ecocomplete in his 120cm Iwagumi, as we didn't have enough.  It was a base layer but has migrated to the top somwhat, over time/maintenance etc.  I haven't found any floating pieces though, but I agree that the grain size is a little large and its colour isn't to my taste.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Oh forgot to say, obviously I love the 'scape


----------



## Fred Dulley

Hey George.
Loving this scape.
Are those Red-moor branches separate or attatched to each other? Just wondering if you sawed off the branches from a larger, whole piece.


----------



## George Farmer

60 harlequins...


----------



## TDI-line

I only count 50.   

But they look great though.


----------



## Themuleous

Lovely contrast with the green of the plants.

Sam


----------



## ceg4048

George, simply spectacular mate!

Cheers,


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks guys.

I'm chuffed to bits with the fish.  They shoal great and are that bit more active than most tetra, but not skittish like the more active danios and barbs.


----------



## Arana

Stunning


----------



## Ed Seeley

Loving the tank George, but the Harlequins do nothing for me in the pictures I'm afraid.  What is the longer species in with them?  Just a by-catch rasbora?


----------



## Dan Crawford

eds said:
			
		

> What is the longer species in with them?  Just a by-catch rasbora?


i think its a VMM, a beautiful fish with extrodinary colours.

I love this tank, the choice of plants for this intended low maintenace setup is superb. Everything seems to compliment each other and the tank dimensions. The way the harliquins pace the length of the tank is mesmerising. 
Ive seen about four different scapes emerge from this tank over the last year or so and each onehas its own individuality and "farmer style" I love it. Happy days!


----------



## Ed Seeley

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> i think its a VMM, a beautiful fish with extrodinary colours.



I sense a joke there mate  , what's a VMM?  Vietnamese Mountain Minnow???


----------



## Dan Crawford

[/quote]
I sense a joke there mate  , what's a VMM?  Vietnamese Mountain Minnow???[/quote]
indeed!
no joke though mate, a stunningly beautifuly coloured fish. I woulnt have believed it either before I saw it in the flesh!


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks everyone.  I'm really happy with this 'scape and it's low-maint too...



			
				eds said:
			
		

> Loving the tank George, but the Harlequins do nothing for me in the pictures I'm afraid.  What is the longer species in with them?  Just a by-catch rasbora?



Thanks for the feedback, Ed.

Other fish is _Tanichthys micagemmae_, a single specimen that accidently got left behind when taking my fish back to my LFS.

Here's some better photos, just for you, Ed!   viewtopic.php?f=9&t=1228

They're nice fish but I much prefer the swimming/shoaling pattern of the harlequins.  Obviously you don't appreciate this in a photo...


----------



## John Starkey

Hi George,wonderfull absolutley wonderfull the rasboras really do look great, i think i might be going down the same route as you, one lge display tank and a smaller opti-white glass aquascapeing tank for competions,i tend to use my large tank as a test tank to see what will grow well in my hard water, that way i have a good idea what does well and what dosent do so well which will save me time and money on the smaller tank when setting up, see you soon john.


----------



## Ed Seeley

George Farmer said:
			
		

> They're nice fish but I much prefer the swimming/shoaling pattern of the harlequins.  Obviously you don't appreciate this in a photo...



Looks like I'll just have to come and see them in the flesh then mate!  I know what you mean about the huge difference between pictures and real life.  On the web it's all too easy to think of the picture rather than the day-to-day enjoyment of the tank.  I'm sure my new _Biotoecus _for my tank will definitely underwhelm in photos (especially my photos!   ) but in the flesh they are stunning once settled.


----------



## zig

WOW looks hot George, this could be the one for ADA  very impressed with what I can see so far mate 8)


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks John and Ed.



			
				zig said:
			
		

> WOW looks hot George, this could be the one for ADA  very impressed with what I can see so far mate 8)



Thanks mate.   It's going to be a tough decision to decide which 'scape I enter this year.  Whatever it will be, I doubt it'll beat your Mountainscape v2.0...


----------



## Denis C.

The harlequins make a great addition to an all ready cracking looking scape.


----------



## StevenA

Fantastic George, the scape looks great and the Harlequin's really do look perfect


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks, guys!


----------



## Aeropars

Wowzers.... how much did 60 harequins set you back??


----------



## Steve Smith

What make are the inlet and outlets?  Are they standard Eheims that came with the filters?  Also, are your filters fed from a single inlet and to a single outlet?

Cheers

Steve.


----------



## Gill

Loving how the Harlequins look in this scape, very nice.


----------



## George Farmer

Aeropars said:
			
		

> Wowzers.... how much did 60 harequins set you back??


Â£45.



			
				DevUK said:
			
		

> What make are the inlet and outlets?  Are they standard Eheims that came with the filters?  Also, are your filters fed from a single inlet and to a single outlet?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Steve.


I use the supplied pipework that comes with the filters, without spraybar, just elbows.  I have two inlets and two outlets, all in same the corner.



			
				Gill said:
			
		

> Loving how the Harlequins look in this scape, very nice.


Thanks!

This 'scape is finished now.  The tank is leaking very slowly from the bottom, so I'm stripping it down soon and re-sealing.

The final shot is really quite good, one of my best aquascapes yet I think.  I can't show it off due to ADA rules...  Sorry.

I'm torn between entering this or my 80cm Blyxa Hills into the ADA.  I can enter both into the AGA though.  And then there's my 30cm or 60cm...


----------



## George Farmer

Here's a close-up of C. wendtii 'Green' and an oto.


----------



## Ray

Looks lovely as best we can tell   


			
				George Farmer said:
			
		

> The tank is leaking very slowly from the bottom, so I'm stripping it down soon and re-sealing.


I hope your wife is as calm about that as you sound    

Just how many tropica pots of crypt wendtii 'Green' did you put in there and how many little plantlets came out of each pot?  Trying to figure out how many pots I'll need for my 90cm (I'm undecided between getting tropica or Aquaspot...)


----------



## Arana

Still teasing us then George  Looking very lush mate, nice one  
Are you sure thats an Otto it looks like a frog


----------



## George Farmer

Ray said:
			
		

> Just how many tropica pots of crypt wendtii 'Green' did you put in there and how many little plantlets came out of each pot?



10 Tropica pots.  About 10-15 plants in each pot.

Thanks guys.


----------



## TDI-line

Nice pic George.


----------



## Moss Man

Very nice picture George...


----------



## beeky

How have you found keeping the vallis under control? I really like the look it gives, but it just grows too fast!


----------



## George Farmer

beeky said:
			
		

> How have you found keeping the vallis under control? I really like the look it gives, but it just grows too fast!



Not so bad.

Before a weekly water change I nip off the runners and plantlets that grow into undesirable areas.

Growth is managable due to lighting with just 2 x T5 for 8 hours.

Here's a 'final' shot...


----------



## Arana

Simply Stunning George


----------



## Themuleous

Woo its grown out a fair bit.  Perhaps a bit too much? The harlequin's are perfect.

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth

The harlequins make it for me. I think it would look better if you removed the p.helferi and just had plain sand, it would brighten up the scape a little.

Look at me trying to give advice to this man lol


----------



## Ed Seeley

Very nice George (I'm going for understatement today!    )

I know you love the 'quins and they will probably look stunning in real life, but I think a big shoal of Neon rainbows or similar would have been a little more arresting in the photos though maybe...
(But then what do I know!!!)


----------



## George Farmer

Themuleous said:
			
		

> ...its grown out a fair bit.  Perhaps a bit too much?





			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> I think it would look better if you removed the p.helferi and just had plain sand, it would brighten up the scape a little.





			
				Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> ...I think a big shoal of Neon rainbows or similar would have been a little more arresting in the photos though maybe...



Three critiques in a row.  That's a new record!   

Thanks for feedback, guys.  It's always interesting to hear different opinions, of course.


----------



## Themuleous

Haha I'll add to mine and say its the crypts, think they are a bit big which means you lose the mound effect created by the rocks, but thats just me 

Sam


----------



## Aeropars

Thats awsome, I aimed for a similar type scape a while back but then lost interest when i had some cash problems. 

I really cant remember a time when I have been trying to grow plants and have suceeded in keeping them nourished and looking green. Seeing a scape similar to what I had  planned and how good it has turned out makes me very envious!


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

Well if everyone said your scapes were brilliant and perfect all the time you'd get a big leo ego now wouldn't you     

Never been a fan of vallis walls but I have been won over a bit lol!


----------



## zig

I think its good, very good, I like it.

The only improvement I could suggest is that I would probably thin out the vallis a little (a lot!) to see if it made the finished scape any better then it is now, it may not look at a lot better but I would probably do it anyway before I tore it down to see if it made the scape look a little lighter. 

For a big tank though, excellent job.


----------



## George Farmer

Thanks everyone!

Lisa - you know me too well...  8) 

Peter, unfortunately the tank is being stripped as we speak, so no chance to make any changes.   Intetesting point though, thanks mate. I originally wanted C. helferi but as the tank is leaking...


----------



## TDI-line

Looks spot on George.


----------



## aaronnorth

zig said:
			
		

> The only improvement I could suggest is that I would probably thin out the vallis a little (a lot!)





			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> Haha I'll add to mine and say its the crypts, think they are a bit big which means you lose the mound effect created by the rocks, but thats just me
> 
> Sam




Are you losing your talent here George? lol


----------



## George Farmer

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only improvement I could suggest is that I would probably thin out the vallis a little (a lot!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I'll add to mine and say its the crypts, think they are a bit big which means you lose the mound effect created by the rocks, but thats just me
> 
> Sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you losing your talent here George? lol
Click to expand...


Clearly! lol

I always appreciate constructive critisism, of course, especially from my highly respected associates who are more talented than I (Peter Kirwan for instance).

Without wanting to blow my own trumpet - I think it's actually easier to pick fault in a 'good' aquascape, as the weaker aspects are more evident, when viewing the aquascape as a whole.

An 'average' aquascape becomes more demanding for the critic to give detailed feedback, as there is so much more to think about.  I guess this may be why many other aquascapes don't receive as much critisism.  Or maybe they're just a lot better than mine...

My 60cm opti-white is better than this.  I look forward to comments on that too.


----------



## Lisa_Perry75

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Without wanting to blow my own trumpet - I think it's actually easier to pick fault in a 'good' aquascape, as the weaker aspects are more evident, when viewing the aquascape as a whole.
> 
> An 'average' aquascape becomes more demanding for the critic to give detailed feedback, as there is so much more to think about.



I think your definately right here. With poorer aquascapes like a first time attempt, such as my own, its less a scape attempt so there is sooooo much criticism to give no-one wants to give the person a coronary by telling them everything wrong with it.

On the other hand everyone has their own opinion, and you'll never get everybody saying wow that's fantastic. Even the display tanks at the green machine I bet some people were saying they're great but I'd move this here or use this plant instead. Or like Graemes reddy rocks, he obviously likes them, but personal preference means you don't.


----------



## George Farmer

Lisa_Perry75 said:
			
		

> On the other hand everyone has their own opinion, and you'll never get everybody saying wow that's fantastic. Even the display tanks at the green machine I bet some people were saying they're great but I'd move this here or use this plant instead. Or like Graemes reddy rocks, he obviously likes them, but personal preference means you don't.


Wise words.  Thanks, Lisa.


----------



## zig

aaronnorth said:
			
		

> zig said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The only improvement I could suggest is that I would probably thin out the vallis a little (a lot!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Themuleous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haha I'll add to mine and say its the crypts, think they are a bit big which means you lose the mound effect created by the rocks, but thats just me
> 
> Sam
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Are you losing your talent here George? lol
Click to expand...



I was really only suggesting that now the aquascape was finished and photographed, ie in the bag, George could start to prune back the vallis at the background to see if it could make it look a little different then it was now. Removing elements sometimes can add a different mood to a scape the same way adding a different coloured background can also improve an aquascape. Overall I like the aquascape, my critque was just based on personal preferences of how I would approach it now that it had grown out, It wasn't really a criticism, I'm sure George knows that. If anything Georges talent is really coming on leaps and bounds, we can all see that!


----------



## aaronnorth

zig said:
			
		

> Georges talent is really coming on leaps and bounds, we can all see that!



Definatley, i was only joking


----------



## Garuf

A really good tank, I agree on the general consensus that there was too much vallis but otherwise It's amazing, the fish choice really was spot on, good work.


----------

